# Few pics from Ibiza



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

OK I managed to get a load of pics this year so her are a few, I'll post more when I get them scanned in.

Me on a boat looking over at the boat owned my Michael douglas and Catherine Zeta jones


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Me and my "Partner in crime"


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Me with the main man Judge Jules


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Me against the Ibiza sunset


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh my gosh that is so pretty out there. I like the sky on the last one. Nice bowling ball delts.  Looking good mate!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like you had a good time, whos the bird in the last photo, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Looks like you had a good time, whos the bird in the last photo, lol


Forget her name, she just happened to be there, but check this one!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thats hot raven, good one mate


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

you ****, thats where my mrs went !!!!

lol, fare play mate, let me know when u go on holiday again, i wanna tag along if you get tallent like that


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

she really is rather tasty there raven, you lucky %$&^^%, what happened that night? 

what clubs did you go to? I went there not long ago


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Hack, you stole my line.

Yah, nice bowling ball delts. Those babies are huge.

That looks like a really nice place to unwind.

Really nice bro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Now pics don't mean anything, I have a girlfriend you know   

As for the clubs, well this year I went to

Eden - twice, for slinky and Judgement Sunday, IMO it's the best club for music in Ibiza and a great atmosphere

Manumission - speaks for itself for anyone that knows clubbing or Ibiza, this could be the last year of it, I was at the opening party and met the owner Mike and his wife Claire

Es-Paradise - a bit "cheese on toast" this year

El-divino - the most up market club in Ibiza were stars like Robbie Williams hang out, a bit too refined for me!

Space - hell I can't remember much other than it rocks!

I skipped Amnesia this year, really wanted to get to Pacha bit never got rounnd to it, maybe next year


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Es-Paradise - a bit "cheese on toast" this year


That is funny. I like the way you guys talk 

I thought you were going to say I skipped Amnesia this year because I forgot where it was at


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, dont worry raven, you can always tell your mrs i let u have a photo with mine 

Right, looks like im goin on holiday


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

different country mate dont count as cheatin

quality pics


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

diary barry said:


> different country mate dont count as cheatin
> 
> quality pics


LOL - i apply that to 'county'


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Raven id hate to be in the same picture as you, even a 6' 16 stone man would come out looking a pussy next 2 you


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

powerU said:


> LOL - i apply that to 'county'


as soon as she goes to the toilet in the pub its playtime!! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerU said:


> LOL - i apply that to 'county'


I apply that to closing my eyes


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

im closing this window


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> im closing this window


Why did you do that it is getting hot in here


----------



## kay2 (Sep 2, 2004)

pacha is a bit toffee nosed too, eden is the most down to earth, was out there in july


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Where is Eden?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

In Ibiza I guess


----------

